# We're going to Crufts!



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Georgie, looks like we’re going to Crufts! http://wp.me/p3iYU4-7ev


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lucky dogs, I'm going again - Thurs this time. Hope I get to see you again May and be lovely to see Darcy and George. One day I will figure a way to get Dudley there, I don't think it will ever be agility! just going to have to start another activity that they do there.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Who else is going?? Not sure if we are this year, as we are in wales until Tuesday...
I wonder if LYD will turn up there?? X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ps - I would like to meet miss Darcy's mini nemesis me George too!
You must get pics dawn x


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Lucky dogs, I'm going again - Thurs this time. Hope I get to see you again May and be lovely to see Darcy and George. One day I will figure a way to get Dudley there, I don't think it will ever be agility! just going to have to start another activity that they do there.


We're going to be there Sat and Sun - if I can, we might get there Fri! So we'll probably miss you!


----------

